

For the first time in the music industry, digital sales surpass physical sales - webista
http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/01/05/for-the-first-time-in-the-music-industry-digital-sales-surpass-physical-sales/

======
daimyoyo
Frankly, I'm shocked it took this long.

